# What's your age? I ask for a reason...



## KenOC

Curious what the average age of members of this forum is. If we get enough (anonymous) responses to this poll, I'll estimate the average age and report back!


----------



## KenOC

With 8 responses in, we're running 51 years old.


----------



## Guest

Ken, we did this a while back...me and Methuselah put the poll together!

Now, what's the reason? "Let the reason be love..."

http://www.talkclassical.com/14352-how-old-you.html

[edit](Should I correct my poor grammar, I wonder, or leave it to irritate? :devil


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I think its the first time in my life I've been 'close to average'


----------



## violadude

I'm 22 years old.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

violadude said:


> I'm 22 years old.


I'm tempted to say 'that's nothing to be proud of' or 'don't brag - you'll soon get to be a tedious midle-aged bloke' .... but you might put that down to sour grapes from one who can hardly remember being that age :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

22? I remember that age, all right. In fact, in my head, I'm about eight years younger. 

In the Middle Ages, people believed that in the next life, we'd all be given the 'perfect age' of 33, the age that Jesus was at His crucifixion. 
And from my lofty perch of 63, I can tell you that the early thirties is indeed the best age to be. Still young, but without the mood swings and uncertainties of the teens & twenties. 

So, violadude - only eleven years to go!


----------



## hpowders

When I find out what the average age of the poll is, I'll report whether I'm over or under.



Someone voted for 101 or older?


----------



## violadude

Headphone Hermit said:


> I'm tempted to say 'that's nothing to be proud of' or 'don't brag - you'll soon get to be a tedious midle-aged bloke' .... but you might put that down to sour grapes from one who can hardly remember being that age :lol:


Haha, well I wasn't trying to brag or anything. I just thought the age ranges in the poll were pretty vague so I thought I should specify.


----------



## Cosmos

I just turned 20, and kinda annoyed that I'm lumped with the 11 year olds. I wanna sit at the big kids table! :lol:


----------



## violadude

Cosmos said:


> I just turned 20, and kinda annoyed that I'm lumped with the 11 year olds. I wanna sit at the big kids table! :lol:


Not until you can legally drink.

...or you could just move to pretty much anywhere besides the USA.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Someone voted for 101 or older?


Is there a 'name and shame' function?


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Is there a 'name and shame' function?


You know, this is an interesting poll. I would like to see the age distribution, as well as the OP. 
Why mess around and throw away a vote? There are enough dumb polls around for that.


----------



## Tristan

I'm 17. I was 17 when I answered the first age poll too  I'll be graduating from high school in a couple weeks 

Of course I'm looking forward to officially being an adult come July, but I'm also going to miss being a kid 

And it is pretty cool to see the mix of generations on this site. Other forums I've been on are pretty homogeneous when it comes to age.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've officially moved into a new age bracket at 21.


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm older than Cosmos but younger than violadude.


----------



## hpowders

I'm younger than the moon. I think.


----------



## Ingélou

Or, as Granny used to say, 'as old as my tongue & a little older than my teeth'.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. You know, I'm beginning to dislike this thread. Take the poll and get it over with already.

Hey you little whippersnappers!! Keep off the grass!!!


----------



## KenOC

38 votes in. I'm throwing out the 101+ votes because, well, I don't believe 'em.

Average age at this point is, more or less, 39.


----------



## Tristan

^And I find that cool. I used to post regularly on a site where the average age was my age. 

No offense to my fellow youngsters, but I prefer this site  

I also like a site where there is more of a variety in the countries people are from. I've been on sites where 99% of the posters are from the U.S. I know it's much more varied here.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I _feel_ 101 or more by the end of the working week. But no, it wasn't me that voted 101+ (in fact I am _exactly_ half of 101)


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> I _feel_ 101 or more by the end of the working week. But no, it wasn't me that voted 101+ (in fact I am _exactly_ half of 101)


That's simply a Juvenile Delinquent on TC.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> 38 votes in. I'm throwing out the 101+ votes because, well, I don't believe 'em.
> 
> Average age at this point is, more or less, 39.


I always knew if I waited through life long enough, some miracle would occur which would put me at "Way Above Average" in something!

Today is that day!!! Yay me!!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> That's simply a Juvenile Delinquent on TC.


I may be juvenile and a Delian, but I live in Lanquashire, not Quent


----------



## Whistler Fred

I'm somewhat comforted by the fact that the poll includes five categories that exceed my current age...for now...


----------



## hpowders

We have two members 101 years or older. I'm neither one.


----------



## ProudSquire

I am 26 years of age, and I'm always very tired/fatigued.


----------



## mirepoix

The only drawback I've found (so far) in ageing is that it takes me longer to recover from what were once trivial or innocuous injuries. Apart from that I still feel about 25 or so. But that dichotomy is the price you pay for living. And really, it should be considered as a good deal.


----------



## senza sordino

Next year I'll be half a century.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> We have two members 101 years or older. I'm neither one.


I'm both of them, or so it seems some days...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm starting a new decade. I am 20 years old, though I can't believe I have this age.


----------



## techniquest

> I'm younger than the moon. I think.


Me too...It's a shame that the only thing we can find to be younger than is rock! My age is not so much a number, more a geological period...if I sit still for too long I may start to fossilize.


----------



## Guest

Not sure why there's no 'other' option, or why it's not multiple choice??

Is it something I said?


----------



## ptr

I'm several ages; physical, mental, actual, on my best day's I'm average in any of these categories!

/ptr


----------



## Couac Addict

34...among, according to the poll so far, the minority.


----------



## Stavrogin

Couac Addict said:


> 34...among, according to the poll so far, the minority.


Quite surprised that 31-40 is a minority.
I am 35 by the way.


----------



## arpeggio

My date of birth in recorded in my profile page.

So far it appears that the results are similar to the earlier thread MacLeod mentioned. It looks like a good spread. I would be disappointed if the most were old geezers like me. I have been very impressed at many of the contributions of our younger members.

I am still trying to figure out the why for the OP.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> *Originally posted by arpeggio*
> It looks like a good spread. I would be disappointed is the most were old geezers like me.


Still no-one admits to being (plausibly) older than 70, which surprises me on a Classical Music discussion forum


----------



## Muse Wanderer

I am 37 and it looks like we are the minority here! 
Got to find the time to hang around here a bit more but as they say...
When you're young you have energy and time but no money
Middle aged and you have energy and money but no time
Older generation and you have money and time but no energy.
Got to go... my kid is shouting out like crazy!


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm 17. Aging has always fascinated me -- at least, in what it does to people mentally. To most people it is a curse, and a grim reminder of their mortality -- "life," recorded Hazlitt, "seems to ebb with the decay of blood and youthful spirits; and that as we find everything about us subject to chance and change, as our strength and beauty die, as our hopes and passions, our friends and our affections leave us, we begin by degrees to feel ourselves mortal!" I should now have the "feeling of immortality" which, according to him, every youth feels: "to be young is to be one of the immortals."

Matthew Arnold is even more melancholy: --

The aimless and unsettled, but also open and liberal state of our youth we _must_ perhaps all leave and take refuge in our morality and character; but with most of us it is a melancholy passage from which we emerge shorn of so many beams that we are almost tempted to quarrel with the law of nature which imposes it on us.​
To say nothing of his poem on growing old! But Joseph Joubert concluded that there was little wrong with aging -- after all, people only discard qualities useless to wisdom when they age! Perhaps it is best to stick with Stevenson's advice:

Childhood must pass away, and then youth, as surely as age approaches. The true wisdom is to be always seasonable, and to change with a good grace in changing circumstances. To love playthings well as a child, to lead an adventurous and honourable youth, and to settle when the time arrives, into a green and smiling age, is to be a good artist in life and deserve well of yourself and your neighbour.​
Now with that in mind I will enjoy the pleasures of youth -- for I am still one "for whom the loves and adventures and the hazards of life are still so all-wondrous, so all-worth-while, so almighty." (George Jean Nathan.) Pray I shall not take the follies of youth with me to old age -- for that, I have been assured, brings its own challenges!


----------



## samurai

Yes, it does.:devil:


----------



## KenOC

67 votes in, of which I'll count 65. Average age is --- 38 years!

No further updates, and thanks to all.


----------



## science

I've been 18 for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Still no-one admits to being (plausibly) older than 70, which surprises me on a Classical Music discussion forum


after visiting my Dad yesterday (for the first time, he didn't recognise me ), I'm tempted to suggest that they might not remember their age .... but it IS too close to the bone for me, really


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> 67 votes in, of which I'll count 65. Average age is --- 38 years!
> 
> No further updates, and thanks to all.


Hang on, Ken!!! What was the reason for asking, please?????


----------



## aleazk

I'm 25. The only drawback is the lack of life experience. On the other hand, perhaps that's what makes it interesting... and also to have a young body that supports anything . I definitely will miss that in some decades, since I like to change my sleep pattern, to eat whatever I want, etc.


----------



## Guest

I'm 58 years old.


----------



## KenOC

aleazk said:


> I'm 25. The only drawback is the lack of life experience. On the other hand, perhaps that's what makes it interesting... and also to have a young body that supports anything . I definitely will miss that in some decades, since I like to change my sleep pattern, to eat whatever I want, etc.


My suggestion: Waste your youth in profligacy and dissipation -- while you still can!


----------



## mirepoix

KenOC said:


> My suggestion: Waste your youth in profligacy and dissipation -- while you still can!


I would second that suggestion, but a tendency to wasteful profligacy and dissipation seems to be an easy and natural progression for most folks at some point in their lives. N.B. also look into the possibility of being a cad, a rake, a bounder, and potentially a blackguard.

In other news, at the moment we've a visit by my dearest friend/studio assistant/nemesis, who gleefully announced that the combined age of both he and my companion is the same as my own. What a cheek. But a punch in the back of the head when no one is looking will soon change his tune. Oh yes, oh yes indeed.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mirepoix said:


> In other news, at the moment we've a visit by my dearest friend/studio assistant/nemesis, who gleefully announced that the combined age of both he and my companion is the same as my own. What a cheek. But a punch in the back of the head when no one is looking will soon change his tune. Oh yes, oh yes indeed.


That filing cabinet drawer was _always_ apt to spring out _most_ unexpectedly, mirepoix.


----------



## mirepoix

TurnaboutVox said:


> That filing cabinet drawer was _always_ apt to spring out _most_ unexpectedly, mirepoix.


Ah, don't tempt me...


----------



## hpowders

I've changed my avatar to make me seem younger and also totally pathetic. I think it's working!


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hang on, Ken!!! What was the reason for asking, please?????


Ha! Ha! You will never see him again!!! :lol:


----------



## aleazk

KenOC said:


> My suggestion: Waste your youth in profligacy and dissipation -- while you still can!


No, Sir! I'm a dedicated physics student who will make his 94 years old grandma proud with his doctoral thesis about the algebraic formulation of quantum field theory in curved spacetime!


----------



## hreichgott

This age distribution skews rather differently from the supposed age distribution of classical fans.


----------



## Tristan

There simply are more young people on the internet in general. So if this site doesn't match the age distribution of classical fans "in real life", that could be part of the reason.


----------



## science

If you go to expensive concerts, it'll look like classical music fans are all ancient. 

If you go to cheaper ones, it's not so bad.


----------



## Blake

50 ÷ 2 - 2 + 1
....................


----------



## hpowders

Tristan said:


> There simply are more young people on the internet in general. So if this site doesn't match the age distribution of classical fans "in real life", that could be part of the reason.


Yeah. I agree with that. Folks in forums are usually young. Rare to find anyone 60 or older posting in forums, but there must be a few.


----------



## hpowders

You tell an old person about a forum, the response you will probably get is, "Oh is Julius Caesar speaking there today?"


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I would second that suggestion, but a tendency to wasteful profligacy and dissipation seems to be an easy and natural progression for most folks at some point in their lives. N.B. also look into the possibility of being a cad, a rake, a bounder, and potentially a blackguard.
> 
> In other news, at the moment we've a visit by my dearest friend/studio assistant/nemesis, who gleefully announced that the combined age of both he and my companion is the same as my own. What a cheek. But a punch in the back of the head when no one is looking will soon change his tune. Oh yes, oh yes indeed.


dearest friend? Is he really?

nemesis? whose? yours?

studio assistant? are you still keeping him? hahaha

Je vois la vie en rooooose.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I've changed my avatar to make me seem younger and also totally pathetic. I think it's working!


This post is "dated" because that avatar was removed and I'm not putting it back.


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> If you go to expensive concerts, it'll look like *classical music fans are all ancient. *
> 
> *If you go to cheaper ones, it's not so bad.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Just remember, one day, my wise friend, you will most likely be among those "ancient".
> 
> I hope you remember your post at that time. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> This post is "dated" because that avatar was removed and I'm not putting it back.


aaa, just tell what avatar was, I want to see the pathetic look


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> aaa, just tell what avatar was, I want to see the pathetic look


Ha! Ha! Genghis Kahn! Just what I needed!! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> aaa, just tell what avatar was, I want to see the pathetic look











This was it. Not so much pathetic as bathetic. 

(*And this man claims to belong subconsciously to the most cultured nation du monde!* )


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> View attachment 43460
> 
> 
> This was it. Not so much pathetic as bathetic.


OMG!! SO EMBARRASSING!!!

This cancels out all the good will I generated in the subconscious nationality thread!!

Well, I thought it was soooo "ME" at the time, but obviously I changed my mind.

Plus, it got me half price dinner at the Mongolian barbecue place down the street.


----------



## clara s

hpowders;670084
said:


> Just remember, one day, my wise friend, you will most likely be among those "ancient".
> 
> I hope you remember your post at that time. :tiphat:


this is a real quote

euro point per te hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a real quote
> 
> euro point per te hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Shun the old at your peril. One day, if one continues looking both ways crossing the street, and survive what life throws at you, one just might find oneself among them.
> 
> I'll just simply round it off to 0.7 points American.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ingélou

Well, as they say, 'many a good tune played on an old fiddle'!


----------



## hpowders

You know, my avatar of Mr Kahn was NOT NEARLY that gigantic!!!


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> View attachment 43460
> 
> 
> This was it. Not so much pathetic as bathetic.
> 
> (*And this man claims to belong subconsciously to the most cultured nation du monde!* )


thanks Ingelou

weeeeell, hpowders uncovered hahaha

no, thanks, take this culture away from us


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> thanks Ingelou
> 
> weeeeell, hpowders uncovered hahaha
> 
> no, thanks, take this culture away from us


No! No! My avatar was hardly noticeable to the unobservant eye. Ingélou made it gigantic. It's not fair!!!


----------



## Ingélou

There's something deliciously ironic about a Genghis Khan buff claiming that something isn't fair...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Shun the old at your peril. One day, if one continues looking both ways crossing the street, and survive what life throws at you, one just might find oneself among them.
> 
> I'll just simply round it off to 0.7 points American.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the other way round, so more american points to you
> 
> and yes i am sure i will find myself one day among the older people
> 
> rule of life
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> There's something deliciously ironic about a Genghis Khan buff claiming that something isn't fair...


He is kind of exotic looking....


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No! No! My avatar was hardly noticeable to the unobservant eye. Ingélou made it gigantic. It's not fair!!!


OK forgiven

but next time we will not be so polite hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's the other way round, so more american points to you
> 
> and yes i am sure i will find myself one day among the older people
> 
> rule of life
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! You are right! The GK low-blow must have unnerved me!
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> OK forgiven
> 
> but next time we will not be so polite hahaha


This was another good one, so I'm returning the Euro point.


----------



## hpowders

My age? I have an original manuscript that Mozart actually handed to me.


----------



## Ingélou

You mean Fred Mozart, your mate down the pub, and his party invitation?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> You mean Fred Mozart, your mate down the pub, and his party invitation?


Yes. He's the one. Since it was printed on modern paper, I assumed it was a "copy".

I wasn't born yesterday! (The understatement of the century!!! :lol


----------

